# Tinnitus anyone?



## Davis31052 (Jan 24, 2011)

Ringing in the ears?  how do you deal with it?  I presently have to sleep with a fan going full blast to drown it out. Looking for suggestions, experiences.

TIA


----------



## crokseti (Jan 24, 2011)

I've got it.
 Sounds like the louisianna bayou all the time. 
( 10 million crickets)
 Hope some on here can shed a light on this subject.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 24, 2011)

I've got it.   It tends to be less noticeable when I have my hearing aids in.   Maybe try ear plugs to sleep with.  Might cut down on it be noticed.


----------



## fireman401 (Jan 24, 2011)

Got it.  Sometimes it bothers me, sometimes I don't hear it till I think about it.  Will be following this for information.


----------



## Slingblade (Jan 24, 2011)

Got it from 20 years working around aircraft and have to sleep with the TV on real low volume...at least that is what works for me.


----------



## smessler34 (Jan 24, 2011)

i got suckerd in to the "herbal treatment" ...its a bunch of high dollar garbage !.....ringing stayed the same ..did give me a wonderful case of the squirts though !! lol been dealin with tinitus for 20 plus years....airboating, shootin guns,and lettin the wife scream at me at point blank range with no hearing protection..lol


----------



## squirreldoghunter (Jan 24, 2011)

I've got it too and it's getting worse. Helicopters, gunshots, and loud guitars will take their toll on you. I slept with a box fan on low for over two years but lately I've been turning it up a notch. Don't know what else to do about it but I did read this article last week about how scientists think they may have figured a way to "re-boot" the brain to ease the ringing.

http://www.breitbart.com/article.php?id=CNG.f57c40c34c2baca8600a698953d82048.1e1

I wonder if a good brain re-boot would help me remember where I left my keys?


----------



## xlr8ngn (Jan 24, 2011)

I have to sleep with a fan on too.  I used to be able to hear a mouse pee on cotton, but this ringing is with me all the time now.  It doesn't bother me too bad during the day, but when things are quiet at night it drives me nuts.


----------



## runswithbeer (Jan 24, 2011)

mine sounds like a dang combine.  whats wierd is i can hear it coming up the rows turn and going back down.  drives me nuts at times.  also if  i wrap the pillow around my head, i can hear what sounds like my heart beating and that bugs me too


----------



## jason4445 (Jan 24, 2011)

I have had it for years and I am hearing it now.  It is mostly a nerve condition and really nothing can be done about it - once a nerve becomes damaged nothing really is going to repair it - just have to get use to it and live on.


----------



## Ballplayer (Jan 25, 2011)

Well I'm in the club with Y'all,  about a year ago I was in Rite-Aide drug store and saw this product called "RING RELIEF" and it is @ $8 a bottle which is small like a vizine eye drops. It really helps eliminate the ringing and my hearing improved. The liguid is kinda like baby oil and its 3 drops per ear per day. It works for me is all I can say. Had ringing for 15/20 yrs and its made a difference to me.


----------



## smessler34 (Jan 25, 2011)

ill be lookin for that stuff today ballplayer!! thanks for the tip


----------



## Just Jeff (Jan 25, 2011)

I spoke with my dr about this last week, he said it does not get better, and there is nothing out there now that will help, he also said it is important to use hearing protection. can't fix it but you can prevent it from getting worse.


----------



## K80Shooter (Jan 25, 2011)

Just Jeff said:


> I spoke with my dr about this last week, he said it does not get better, and there is nothing out there now that will help, he also said it is important to use hearing protection. can't fix it but you can prevent it from getting worse.



I agree, I've had it for as long as I can remember, at least 40 years. I mainly just ignore it, thats about all you can do.


----------



## TJay (Jan 25, 2011)

Yeah I've got it too.  It might be my imagination but stress seems to make it worse and de-stressing (vacation) seems to help a little bit.  All you younger guys are you paying attention??  USE HEARING PROTECTION EVERY CHANCE YOU GET!


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Jan 25, 2011)

Ballplayer said:


> Well I'm in the club with Y'all,  about a year ago I was in Rite-Aide drug store and saw this product called "RING RELIEF" and it is @ $8 a bottle which is small like a vizine eye drops. It really helps eliminate the ringing and my hearing improved. The liguid is kinda like baby oil and its 3 drops per ear per day. It works for me is all I can say. Had ringing for 15/20 yrs and its made a difference to me.



I have also used the above product. It made a positive difference. It didn't happen over night, but after several weeks, I realized an improvement.


----------



## LRanger007 (Jan 25, 2011)

A white noise machine (usually available on E-Bay for around $40.00) helps a great deal with the sleep issue and some people have achieved good relief with a Chiropractic adjustment of the neck.  It is surprising how many hearing issues are related to nerve impingements in the neck.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 25, 2011)

LRanger007 said:


> A white noise machine (usually available on E-Bay for around $40.00) helps a great deal with the sleep issue and some people have achieved good relief with a Chiropractic adjustment of the neck.  It is surprising how many hearing issues are related to nerve impingements in the neck.



Tell me more about the chiropractor option, this is news to me.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jan 25, 2011)

Had it a long time...
Just have to get used to it....


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 25, 2011)

I have it in my left ear. Artillery fire is the culprit. I have gotten used to it for the most part.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 25, 2011)

When I was younger I liked to listen to the crickets, cicadas, and tree frogs in the woods.  Now they don't even have to be singing for me to hear them.  Sometimes it interferes with my normal hearing, but when I am ready to go to sleep, I "listen to the crickets" just like I used to.


----------



## contender* (Jan 25, 2011)

Mine is 24/7, just sometimes I don't notice it unles, like others have posted, I start thinking about it. I wear a c-pap at night so it usually doesn't affect my sleep but if I'm in a quiet room....OH BOY!!!!  WWHHHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 25, 2011)

I've had it for over twenty years from not wearing hearing protection using guns and from idustrial plant noises (which I did wear earplugs). I have found that a six pack or two will let me sleep soundly.

All the doctor's I have questioned about it just ignore the question.

I was also told it leads some people to suicide! Not me man!


----------



## dbodkin (Jan 25, 2011)

X100 living with it since 1969....


----------



## Napi (Jan 25, 2011)

Had it for years too. Mine will change tones sometimes. Between that and eye floaters, it's a wonder I've got any sense at all.


----------



## Shane Dockery (Jan 25, 2011)

I have it pretty bad in my left ear, partial in my right.  HC130 was my culprit.  Just have to get used to it.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 25, 2011)

I've got it in my right ear predominantly.  Scuba diving, artillary shells and loud music with earphones got me prepped for my shooting days!   I can also have my heart pounding in my ears/head if I stuff up my sinuses and exhale thru my nose.   I need a sinus rooter router job bad!


----------



## DYI hunting (Jan 25, 2011)

I have had it in both ears due to artillery.  Best thing I can say is try not to think about it and you will get to where you do not notice it as often or as bad after a few years.  If I get it on my mind and it is real quiet, it will drive me crazy still.


----------



## CAL (Jan 25, 2011)

I've had it for 20 years.My son told me last weekend he had seen on TV news where there is a new drug that will help it.That is all I know though,wish I had seen the news!


----------



## Ballplayer (Jan 25, 2011)

Hooty Hoot said:


> I have also used the above product. It made a positive difference. It didn't happen over night, but after several weeks, I realized an improvement.



Great, I agree with the others that what is lost you can't restore but with the ringing gone it definetly increased my hearing( 1 less sound/noise to hear ) somehow ?


----------



## Wahoo Creek (Jan 25, 2011)

I have it at times.  Caffeine intake plays a roll from what I've read.  Now drink on decaf drinks for supper, etc.

When it gets real bad, I pop in the Ipod earbuds when I go to bed and listen to something (music, book, etc)

From what I've read, the little hairs inside the ear are the culprit.  They are moving for some reason, and this is where the ringing sensation comes from.   The article I read is what suggested listening to music, etc through earphones so as to give those little hairs something else to listen to.  Plain ear plugs only magnify the ringing for me.  Hope this helps.


----------



## crokseti (Jan 25, 2011)

The little hairs in my ears are'nt so little anymore.


----------



## RangerJ (Jan 25, 2011)

crokseti said:


> I've got it.
> Sounds like the louisianna bayou all the time.
> ( 10 million crickets)
> Hope some on here can shed a light on this subject.



Same here.Any info would be nice.


----------



## RangerJ (Jan 25, 2011)

Gonna buy some Ring Relief.


----------



## the r.o.c. (Jan 25, 2011)

mine ring also, use a fan, i use hearing protection for everything that is noisy


----------



## Steve Thompson (Jan 25, 2011)

High blood pressure dont help - better get checked


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 25, 2011)

Napi said:


> Had it for years too. Mine will change tones sometimes..



same here


----------



## Ballplayer (Jan 25, 2011)

Void


----------



## basstrkr (Jan 25, 2011)

*Ringing- hello*

I've had for years too. But I have new thougtht on using the fan. The fan gives out noise vibrations that vibrate the ear drum, folicle , thingys all night long. I thinking this may add to the damage, being the ears never get any non-vibrating time. So anyhow I have muffled my fan to give less noise but still displace the ringing.


----------



## Ballplayer (Jan 25, 2011)

basstrkr said:


> I've had for years too. But I have new thougtht on using the fan. The fan gives out noise vibrations that vibrate the ear drum, folicle , thingys all night long. I thinking this may add to the damage, being the ears never get any non-vibrating time. So anyhow I have muffled my fan to give less noise but still displace the ringing.



 You are correct, the folicles do need down time and I think thats what the ear drops do to a certain extent( dampens the noise ) because I can hold off the drops for a week and the ringing starts back. Doctors said radio/i-pod ear phones are the worst thing for you because the sound is right there in the canal even though it does drown out the ring.


----------



## LRanger007 (Jan 26, 2011)

Milkman said:


> Tell me more about the chiropractor option, this is news to me.



MDs treat symptoms and medicate to mask the problem.  Chiropractors seek the problem and adjust the spine to alleviate the cause.  You would be surprised how many problems from sinus to headache are caused by mis-alignment of the neck.  I have seen people that walked like a cripple feel like dancing after leaving a Chiropractor's office.  They can't solve all problems, but you would be surprised at what they can help.  
Chiropractic is not voodo; it is straight mechanics of the body.  Every organ and function of the body is controlled by nerves that run out of the spinal cord.  Any nerve that has excessive pressure on it does not function correctly and the organ that it served does not get the needed input.  Give it a try,  you might get relief.


----------



## kevozz (Jan 26, 2011)

Wahoo Creek said:


> I have it at times.  Caffeine intake plays a roll from what I've read.  Now drink on decaf drinks for supper, etc.



I've mostly cut out caffeine and it helped with my tinnitus.


----------



## HBC4570 (Jan 26, 2011)

i didn't notice it at all, until you brought it up. thanks!


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Jan 26, 2011)

Between tinnitus and high pitch deafness.... 

Right after I go to bed the refrigerator starts sounding like a freight train powered by bumble bees!! It's on the other end of the house too.


----------



## campinnurse (Jan 26, 2011)

Many drugs can have this side effect. Aspirin, if taken in large amounts causes tinnitis.  If you take any meds, even over the counter stuff, look it up to be sure this isn't at least a contributing factor.  Unfortunately most tinnitus is related to nerve damage that all chiropractors on earth cannot fix. Don't waste your money there.


----------



## Ballplayer (Jan 27, 2011)

I can hear a freight train 20 miles down the track, thunder 50 miles away, but have trouble hearing the phone ring ( they chirp/beep now )across the room !  I agree don't waste your time and money on a chiropractor ( that post sounded like a commercial ).


----------



## spaceman (Jan 27, 2011)

*Quietus*

I have tried a couple of things. First I tried accupuncture. This worked for a little while but came back and I did not follow up. Second I tried Quietus off the TV ad. Very expensive about $90 for 1 month but the first night I had relief. It was great!!
This stopped the ringing for me and I ran out after one month. I started using the Walmart stuff and watching my caffine and asprin intake I keep it at bay.
This is the link:
http://www.quietrelief.com/


----------



## Washington95 (Jan 27, 2011)

If any of you guys are vets and they found your tinnitis/hearing loss at discharge physical or during active duty, you may have a compensatable (sp?) disability.  Check with VA.

I get 10%; they found it about 45 years ago when I was discharged, and I made a claim at recommendation of Vet Svc officer.


----------



## city boy gone country (Jan 27, 2011)

mine is caused by a tumor growing off of the acoustic nerve or what is known as acoutic neuroma. If any of y'all are experiencing any dizziness you may want to talk to your ear Doc and get a hearing test done and if 1 ear shows more hearing loss than the other then an MRI will tell for sure.This tumor grows very slowly and affects people over 30.
Mine was roughly a 1/2 inch in size when discovered and next month will be 1 year since I had the radiation treatment to kill it. When they grow to be larger than 1 inch they can press against the brain stem and cause very serious problems.


----------



## Ballplayer (Jan 27, 2011)

City Boy, I hope you got it taken care of for good, did you notice any improvement in your hearing after radiation ?


----------



## Fletch_W (Jan 28, 2011)

I hear wind in my ears sometimes. Is that tinnitus? I've heard it could be, and also could be sinus problems with eustacian (sp) tubes. I get it in both ears.


----------



## Davis31052 (Jan 29, 2011)

Lots of replies to this post. Lots of good information too. Thanks Guys for your replies. I picked up a bottle of the "ring free" and started using it. Time will tell I guess. 

By the way, for those who suffer, here is a link to the American Tinnitus Association

http://www.ata.org/


----------



## city boy gone country (Jan 29, 2011)

Ballplayer said:


> City Boy, I hope you got it taken care of for good, did you notice any improvement in your hearing after radiation ?


not yet! but it is still too early at this point because the tumor hasn't shrunk much yet. The MRI I had 6mos after treatment  showed signs of necrosis in the tissue of the tumor,so Im sure it will be some time before I notice anything.


----------



## Bill Mc (Jan 30, 2011)

Yep, I can hear crickets in the wintertime. I thought it was the ghosts of all those crickets I used while catching bream.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Mar 19, 2012)

Awww shucks...chalk me up too.  Started about 2 weeks ago and this stuff sucks... can manage during the day but trying to find some quiet time and at night its driving me crazy...great day this is a nuisance. 

I was about to buy some of that Quietus you see advertised on the TV until I read the reviews on Amazon...  Taking some Tinnitus vitamins I found at Rite Aid, and I'm going to look for that Ring Relief too.   I'm going to cut back on the caffeine and red wine, and try to de-stress for a while.  Also going to try the Chiropractor since my insurance covers some of it.


----------



## Milkman (Mar 20, 2012)

FX Jenkins said:


> Awww shucks...chalk me up too.  Started about 2 weeks ago and this stuff sucks... can manage during the day but trying to find some quiet time and at night its driving me crazy...great day this is a nuisance.
> 
> I was about to buy some of that Quietus you see advertised on the TV until I read the reviews on Amazon...  Taking some Tinnitus vitamins I found at Rite Aid, and I'm going to look for that Ring Relief too.   I'm going to cut back on the caffeine and red wine, and try to de-stress for a while.  Also going to try the Chiropractor since my insurance covers some of it.



Sorry you had to join the club.  You will find that if you do noisy things it will set off an episode of louder ringing for a few days.  I was working with some boards yesterday and made the mistake of letting an 8 ft 2x12 flop down onto the concrete making a heck of a noise.  I am sitting here in the quiet of my office right now listening to the equivilant of a forest full of crickets. I also have 35% hearing loss.

My problem is from a lifetime of working in noisy industry and shooting without wearing protection.  Youngsters read this and learn


----------



## dick7.62 (Mar 20, 2012)

I used to have ringing in my ears and did not realize it was gone until I read this thread(today).  There are several possibilities as to what might have caused mine and why it stopped.
I worked for 30 years in a very noisy plant.  We were supposed to wear hearing protection but in earlier years we didn't always do it.  In later years they got strict and I always wore protection when needed.  I have been gone from that plant for 4 years.
Years ago I never wore protection while shooting.  Now I never shoot without protection, except when hunting.
In the past I have taken a lot of prescription medicine.  I have stopped taking anything except for short term as needed(antibiotics, etc).  It also seems that my strength has increased since I stopped taking medicine.
I quit using caffeine many years ago.  But I still had ringing in my ears for many years after I quit.
I have heard that all these things can cause tinnitus.  All these possible causes have been removed so I don't know which if any has helped.  I guess I'm lucky it has stopped.  However my hearing is not as good as it was years ago.


----------



## doublebarrel (Mar 20, 2012)

today the pollen count is very high and my crickets are really singing! mine will get better at times.i try not to notice it. BB


----------



## no clever name (Mar 20, 2012)

My ringing was induced by a prescription my Dr. gave me a few years ago.  After the 2nd day of taking it the ringing started so I stopped after the third day and called him to find out what was going on.  

Apparently I'm one of the lucky .0007% of the population that may experience tinnitus as a result of taking the medication.  Dr. thought it would go away within a few weeks after I stopped taking the medication but 5 years later it's still here.

At first it was horrible, couldn't sleep, had trouble making out what people were saying especially people with high pitched voices, their voices were drowned out by the ringing.    I can see how people that say they hear voices in their heads go crazy.

I've just gotten used to it, I can get to sleep ok but if anything wakes me up in the middle of the night I usually don't get back to sleep.  I tell people with high pitched voices that I have loss of hearing in the upper range so don't be offended if I ask them to repeat themselves.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 27, 2017)

Okay 
5 years later now.     Any cure for the constant cicada noise yet ?


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 27, 2017)

I wish, Milkman.  I'm 37 and have had it for years now.  Another cause not mentioned here for hearing loss and tinnitus, is wind noise.  Riding around with your windows down all the time is making those sensitive hairs vibrate all the time.  At least that is my theory.  I think the fact that my hearing loss is worse in my left ear points to wind as well.  Sometimes my left ear will go completely dead for a few seconds like I just shot a gun, then slowly a slight ringing progresses into louder ringing, then hearing is back.


----------



## Havana Dude (Jan 27, 2017)

I have it, 3 different tones at once. At times it drives me nuts. Worse during quiet time. My doc told me to live with it best I can, no cure.


----------



## wobin (Jan 28, 2017)

smessler34 said:


> i got suckerd in to the "herbal treatment" ...its a bunch of high dollar garbage !.....ringing stayed the same ..did give me a wonderful case of the squirts though !! lol been dealin with tinitus for 20 plus years....airboating, shootin guns,and lettin the wife scream at me at point blank range with no hearing protection..lol


I found the same. Except it was house dogs barking at the mailman instead of a wife. I keep yard dogs only now. And can hardly hear them on the porch.


----------



## wobin (Jan 28, 2017)

Napi said:


> Had it for years too. Mine will change tones sometimes. Between that and eye floaters, it's a wonder I've got any sense at all.


Me too.


----------



## wobin (Jan 28, 2017)

I think I have had a bit of it all my life. My Uncle would take me and my cousins a ways upstream to a sandbar and put us out and go back to get more cousins. I was maybe five. I would go under water and hear ringing and imagine he was on the way back. I thought I was hearing propeller noise. I got older and it got louder. Thank God In Heaven I cant blame it on anything or else I would be in a suing frame of mind.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 28, 2017)

lbzdually said:


> I wish, Milkman.  I'm 37 and have had it for years now.  Another cause not mentioned here for hearing loss and tinnitus, is wind noise.  Riding around with your windows down all the time is making those sensitive hairs vibrate all the time.  At least that is my theory.  I think the fact that my hearing loss is worse in my left ear points to wind as well.  Sometimes my left ear will go completely dead for a few seconds like I just shot a gun, then slowly a slight ringing progresses into louder ringing, then hearing is back.



Many times the left ear loss is from shooting a rifle right handed


----------



## GA native (Jan 28, 2017)

Milkman said:


> Many times the left ear loss is from shooting a rifle right handed



Yep, That is what the doc told me. Years of shooting, rock concerts and construction sites, ruined my hearing. Any sound in the range of a skilsaw is lost on me. I can hear that punk teenager's hoopty, bass thumping from a block away, but I have to look at a female to understand what she is saying. So it's not all bad.

As for tinnitus, I used to have it. But since I've quit framing houses and started using ear protection when shooting, it has gotten better. For me, the tinnitus was caused by excessive earwax build up. A squeeze bulb with hot water and vinegar does the trick. The hearing loss is forever, but the tinnitus is gone. 

http://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/tinnitus/diagnosis-treatment/treatment/txc-20180394 The Mayo clinic has a useful write up on tinnitus.


----------



## sea trout (Jan 28, 2017)

Hey great thread, I just saw this for the first time this morning.
I've been dealing with this ear ringing for long time. It normally doesn't bother me till I'm trying to listen to someone who talks real soft to normal. Then I'm always having to get them to speak up.
It never stops, the ringing never never stops.
I read on page 1 the 8 dollar a bottle drops at rite aid. I wanna find out more about that.


----------



## Sargent (Jan 28, 2017)

Shooting while not wearing ear protection and loud music... had it as long as I can remember.

I also have random "clicks".  

Fun.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 28, 2017)

Sargent said:


> Shooting while not wearing ear protection and loud music... had it as long as I can remember.
> 
> I also have random "clicks".
> 
> Fun.



Me too.  Mostly in the left ear


----------



## model88_308 (Jan 28, 2017)

Glad this thread has come back to life. But, sorry for all the others that have this problem to deal with. I'm sure mine came from the decades and thousands of hours I spent flying helicopters. I also doubt I used ear protection at a young age when beginning to shoot, although I always do now.

I'd appreciate an update from any of those that have used (are using) the product from Rite Aid (Ring Relief?) and how it works for them. Thanks!


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 29, 2017)

Milkman said:


> Many times the left ear loss is from shooting a rifle right handed



I've worn hearing protection more than not shooting.  What's weird is that while my hearing not as good in my left ear, it is more sensitive to certain sounds, such as someone clapping.   A Dr. once told me that the worst sound for an ear is a .22 magnum pistol because of the 'crack' instead of the deeper boom from a big gun.


----------



## Kawaliga (Jan 29, 2017)

Mine came from Huey helicopters, gunfire, riding mowers, and chainsaws. I can hear every beat of my heart, and that is not pleasant. I don't plan on giving up coffee though.


----------



## JohnnyWalker (Jan 29, 2017)

squirreldoghunter said:


> I've got it too and it's getting worse. Helicopters, gunshots, and loud guitars will take their toll on you. I slept with a box fan on low for over two years but lately I've been turning it up a notch. Don't know what else to do about it but I did read this article last week about how scientists think they may have figured a way to "re-boot" the brain to ease the ringing.
> 
> http://www.breitbart.com/article.php?id=CNG.f57c40c34c2baca8600a698953d82048.1e1
> 
> I wonder if a good brain re-boot would help me remember where I left my keys?


It has been deleted or something.


----------



## Redbow (Jan 30, 2017)

I have in my left ear its a constant high pitch ringing but I manage to block it out most of the time. It doesn't bother my sleeping..Gunfire, locomotive air horns, revving diesel engines, fireworks and many other things caused my problem..My Dr. told me the only way to eliminate it was to have my eardrum removed, I said no..


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jan 30, 2017)

I have bouts with it due to chemo. "Just a part of life now," is what the doc told me.


----------



## bany (Jan 30, 2017)

Mine started last year. 55 years young! Like most are saying, a little noise helps. A lot of noise is horrendous! Silence doesn't seem so golden anymore.
Kinda think my work van has set it off. No insulation, paneling etc. so loud going down the road it's not funny. 14 years and 100,000 miles has taken a toll I'm guessing. Also did industry for 11 plus years but wore ear plugs religiously.


----------



## sea trout (Jan 30, 2017)

lbzdually said:


> What's weird is that while my hearing not as good in my left ear, it is more sensitive to certain sounds, such as someone clapping.



Same for me. It's like I can't hear someone talking on the tv in front of me but I'm sensitive to a barking dog down the street ! Also sensitive to someone coughing or sneezing.....sounds like a spike being hammered into my ear.


----------



## Cobra (Jan 30, 2017)

sea trout said:


> Same for me. It's like I can't hear someone talking on the tv in front of me but I'm sensitive to a barking dog down the street ! Also sensitive to someone coughing or sneezing.....sounds like a spike being hammered into my ear.



Had this ringing since early thirties, now almost sixty. I am exactly the same as you and my wife gets really aggravated and thinks part of the problem is selective hearing because some things like a dog across the road or sneezing really gets me. At least I know I am not crazy. On a side note I know some people think I am not listening but it is a plain case of I don't hear you.


----------



## Cobra (Jan 30, 2017)

By the way, talking on a phone is sheer torture with soft spoken or high pitched people.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 30, 2017)

I am convinced that diabetes has some sort of interaction with deafness and/or tinnitus too.


----------



## sea trout (Jan 31, 2017)

Cobra said:


> By the way, talking on a phone is sheer torture with soft spoken or high pitched people.



Yes! The texting invention helped me tremendously!


----------

